# Bowtech General



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

What are ya'lls thoughts on it? I'm just looking for a decent bow at adecent price and I found 1. Let me know your experiences with them if you have any. I like the mattews and hoyts but I'm just now gettin back into the archery thing to see if I like it and to get my son involved. thanx for the input


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the Guardian which has a shorter ATA but pretty much the same bow. I love mine. Should be a great bow to get back into the game.


----------

